# Let's See Your First Bike That Started It All



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2016)

LET,S SEE THE FIRST BIKE THAT  STARED YOU OUT IN THE ANTIQUT CLASSIC BICYCLE HOBBY.... & HOW  MANY YEARS HAVE YOU BEEN IN THE HOBBY.....




















 hear,s my firs,t  bike that hook me and gave me the fever.... I have been sick now for 8 yr,s


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 5, 2016)

*This is the one that started the addiction 6 1/2 years ago.  I just sold it to a first time vintage buyer and hope it gets him heading the same direction.*


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 5, 2016)

my first classic bicycle was bought back in 1978  a 1950 24 inch schwinn DX , it's long gone now


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2016)

1941 Elgin back in 2007


----------



## higgens (Oct 5, 2016)

Color flow I got 7-8 years ago


----------



## tech549 (Oct 6, 2016)

41 womans monark ,don't have any original pics but this one I just picked up is the same year and model with the same missing tank..only been collecting for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2016)

I got a 64 Sears Flightliner girls bike to fix up for my Mother in-law in 2005. I was always into mountain bikes, but when I worked on this bike I enjoyed it so much. Then not long after I got my own bike, a 55 Rollfast. I no longer have a pic of it unfortunently.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 6, 2016)

Would you believe it was a tanklight?
Early 60s or late 50s Ross Deluxe. Think I paid big money... $200,  man I was so naive. 
I thought this was the baddest bike I had ever seen. I was hooked at this point.
Wow, that was a long time ago (2009). 
I think my collection has been upgraded a bit since then.














Ahhhhhh the money shot




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Oct 6, 2016)

Picked this out of the trash in the mid 80's. It's literally been hanging around since. Really got into the hobby a little over three years ago. May be why I have such a thing for Colson's.


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 6, 2016)

Here is mine before and after 1934 Dayton D 4






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2016)

I traded a Penn Jigmaster for a 1960 Schwinn Tornado back in high school.
That was the first 26" wheel bike I had, Sting Ray's and 10 speeds before that.
I had been hanging around the Recycled Cycles Bike Shop, so my interest in old bikes started around then.
Mid to late 70s.
I sort of took a sabbatical during the road and mountain bike craze of the 80s & 90s.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 6, 2016)

My first one was a 1961 corvette 2. Black, white and chrome. 2 speed kickback, headlight, front and rear rack ect ect.... very nice riding bike. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2016)

I have always loved bikes as long as I can remember. My Maroon repainted 38 Schwinn B frame straight-bar in 2009 was the beginning of "collecting"




Found the CL pic when I sold it 2013


----------



## Gasbag (Oct 6, 2016)

1962 Hercules ten-speed I bought about 6 years ago. I went to look at a Peugeot for a randonneur build and came home with the Herc instead. Researching the Cyclo Benelux components lead me down this dark alley. I still have the Herc though my interest these days is in roadsters, my wrists and back don't do dropbars anymore.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 6, 2016)

My first Schwinn . Summer, 1958.  A spark ignited a flame that has never been extinguished.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 6, 2016)

Still have my first ballooner in the basement. The rack is floating around somewhere. I wish I could still buy them for what I paid for this one!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 6, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> LET,S SEE THE FIRST BIKE THAT  STARED YOU OUT IN THE ANTIQUT CLASSIC BICYCLE HOBBY.... & HOW  MANY YEARS HAVE YOU BEEN IN THE HOBBY.....
> 
> View attachment 367485
> 
> ...



hear,s the first one   original 1951 Columbia 5 star superb...    in  8 yr,s  now with  61 bike,s came off of  CL for  $700 it was the cool,s  bike I had ever seen  not knowing at that time  even cooler bike,s were out there


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ugg....Thought I deleted this pic. This one shot says it all. Crappy repainted Schwinn in the background was given to my girl by some friends years ago. She wanted me to get a bike too. Spotted this Del Sol on CL & picked it up. Same seller had the ladies Sears Mainliner & my girl fell in love with it. Needless to say, we've moved on...


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2016)

This one. I saw it in the Bicycle evolution book, and knew I had to have it. About three years later, I owned it. Still do.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 6, 2016)

catfish said:


> This one. I saw it in the Bicycle evolution book, and knew I had to have it. About three years later, I owned it. Still do.
> View attachment 367503



right on catfish nice one


----------



## Kato (Oct 6, 2016)

Found this one completely covered in rust about 7 years ago. My son and I worked on it during that winter slowly using a Naval Jelly / WD40 mix and various grades of steel wool and then matte cleared it. This one isn't going anywhere.......except to my son !!

First ride my son jumped on the Hornet and took off in the neighborhood and was gone what I thought was way too long. I thought maybe the bike clunked out on him but about that time he came rolling back. He said a couple 65+ year old guys stopped him wanting to know where he got the bike and he talked with both for quite a while as they checked it out and told him about the ones they had


----------



## None (Oct 6, 2016)

My lovely Schwinn Hornet started it all! Purchased for me by an ex lover but great friend. Started about 3-4 years ago and now I'm hooked.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 6, 2016)

Desireé said:


> My lovely Schwinn Hornet started it all! Purchased for me by an ex lover but great friend. Started about 3-4 years ago and now I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 367509



thank you for sharing Desiree cool bike hard to stop when your hooked


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 6, 2016)

It was only 2 1/2 years ago. I met another Romeo resident who lives a couple blocks away who has some very nice collectible bikes. That was the bug bite that started everything, except he wouldn't sell anything. I didn't know about the CABE yet, so off to ebay I went. I found this 59 Evans in Ohio, and purchased it. Riding around town, I was amazed at the attention the bike got. And NOBODY ever heard of Evans. I was very satisfied with the ride quality, and showing off is always fun. Well, I have 8 bikes now, 4 middleweights and 4 ballooners, from 1951-1964. The Evans is probably the least collectible of the bunch, and the cheapest. But being my first, it's kind of a sentimental favorite, and actually the best riding of all of them!


----------



## Kato (Oct 6, 2016)

I found this 59 Evans in Ohio, and purchased it. Riding around town, I was amazed at the attention the bike got. And NOBODY ever heard of Evans.

Funny - my son jumped on the Hornet and took off in the neighborhood and was gone what I thought was way too long. I thought maybe the bike clunked out on him but about that time he came rolling back. He said a couple 65+ year old guys stopped him wanting to know where he got the bike and he talked with both for quite a while as they checked it out and told him about the ones they had


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 6, 2016)

Kato said:


> I found this 59 Evans in Ohio, and purchased it. Riding around town, I was amazed at the attention the bike got. And NOBODY ever heard of Evans.
> 
> Funny - my son jumped on the Hornet and took off in the neighborhood and was gone what I tyhought was way too long. I thought maybe the bike clunked out on him but about that time he came rolling back. He said a couple 65+ year old guys stopped him wanting to know where he got the bike and talked with both for quite a while as they checked it out and told him about the ones they had



that,s sooooooo cool


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2016)

Way to swing for the fences on the first at bat.
That bike is magnificent, Ed.


catfish said:


> This one. I saw it in the Bicycle evolution book, and knew I had to have it. About three years later, I owned it. Still do.
> View attachment 367503


----------



## StoneWoods (Oct 6, 2016)

It would be my 51 colorflow ( old pics)


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 6, 2016)

The bike that started it all for me was not vintage [at the time], but started me on tinkering and building from a very early age.  Vintage bikes, mountain bikes, track bikes... the need to put my mechanical touch on anything with wheels started with this Sears dirt bike..."Track Certified" of course. 
cir.1985


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 6, 2016)

My '57 Raleigh 'superbe', given to me free by an old friend (thanks Wild Man George) when he acquired a 1912 Dunelt policeman's bicycle.
I now have 12/13 old cycles.
Still love riding it, it still makes me smile every time I do!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 7, 2016)

This is the bike that started it all for me. My PK Ripper.
Started racing in 86 and stopped in 93. I still have this bike.

Then I bought an X-53 in the early 90s and rode that to work everyday untill 2000 when I sold it to a good friend. I started going to all the Newport Beach swapmeets, Pedal Pushers, Bumsteads bike shop parking lot swap meets in Ontario/Upland . Bought a ton of prewar bikes in the early 90s sold all of them when raising my little girl. Took a visit to Al Rose's house in Upland 2005 bought a killer 40 Schwinn DX with Squirt decals all over it. Traded it for a 1939 Hiawatha, gave the Hiawatha to my Dad. He put El Mirage decals from all the events we attended. He still has that bike. Its now a roadster no fenders. 

Here I am now re-kindled pre-war bike obsession with a 1935 Elgin Gull and the rest is history! I am thrilled to be on the Cabe and very thankful for all the friends I have made here.


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 7, 2016)

This is the bike that got me back into collecting bicycles again. It isn't mine. I wanted to buy it but the seller was high on something at the time. He wanted a small fortune for it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 7, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> This is the bike that got me back into collecting bicycles again. It isn't mine. I wanted to buy it but the seller was high on something at the time. He wanted a small fortune for it. View attachment 367711



cool bike


----------



## hawkster19 (Oct 7, 2016)

This is the Schwinn which got me back into building and collecting bikes. I bought it about a decade ago at a garage sale for $25, rehabbed it, still own and ride it quite often. I am still to this day unsure of the age. Anyone wanna help? The serial number is on the rear left dropout and all I can see is two digits - "25" - and I am almost certain there aren't anymore and never were. They may have been rubbed away but if I was a betting man I'd say there never were any other digits on there. I know there SHOULD have been more numbers or letters but it truly looks as if there never were any others.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 7, 2016)

you can,t beat that


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 7, 2016)

That's my dad in 1970ish. He kept that bike all those years until I found it buried in the barn. He had no idea what he would start with that bike.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 7, 2016)

that,s cool


----------



## mbstude (Oct 8, 2016)

This was the first one, about 4 years ago; I was searching for an old bike and joined the Cabe to buy this one. I needed a fun project and a way to get in shape. I rebuilt this bike and then lost 60 pounds riding it around Atlanta's Piedmont Park. Sold it after moving to Florida, though I've had a dozen different ones since.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 8, 2016)

mbstude said:


> This was the first one, about 4 years ago; I was searching for an old bike and joined the Cabe to buy this one. I needed a fun project and a way to get in shape. I rebuilt this bike and then lost 60 pounds riding it around Atlanta's Piedmont Park. Sold it after moving to Florida, though I've had a dozen different ones since.



that,s a nice one


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 8, 2016)

thank you all for sharing your  cool bike,s and story,s


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 9, 2016)

Knew nothing about vintage bikes when I found this for $180 3 years ago about 10 minutes from my house at a garage sale.  Was looking for a road bike.  Long gone to a collector near San Fran.  Wife didn't want it in the house so it stayed at a friends 30 minutes away.  Now I have about a half dozen bikes. Wish I would've kept it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 9, 2016)

I was 9 in the summer of 1980. There was a garage sale around the corner, and I was drawn to a worn out, rusty bike. Much like Arnie Cunningham in Christine, I was instantly smitten with it. The frame was built in Oct of 1956, now enjoying it's 60th b-day! It was probably sold during the Christmas season as a 57 model. 23 years later, it had a replacement front wheel and fender from a lightweight, and the rack was long gone. Still had the original seat, rear fender, and whitewall S-7 on the back. I gladly forked over $2.50 for the rusty black Schwinn Corvette! I would've just rode it as is, but my parents wouldn't let me. My Dad was doing auto body work in our garage as a sideline, so he stripped and repainted it. Later in the decade, I found aa clean ladies' 67, with Superior ww's, and straight fenders. I used it for a paper route, but ultimately used parts for the 57. I stripped and repainted it again in '96, I was working in a body shop myself. Used dupont base/clear. I also bought a new Huffy good vibrations on clearance at Rose's for $69, because I couldn't find new S-7 ww's then. One tube had exploded in the middle of the night. in my apartment! Around 2005, I discovered ebay, and began collecting parts to restore it again. Late that year, I won a lot of 54 bikes, and the madness began again!! I still have my 57, but it's been apart for the last 10 years or so, waiting to be reassembled with all the collected goodies!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 9, 2016)

1980 Schwinn with a 5 speed Atom Rear hub-  purchased around 2003 on EBay and still have it.  I can't seem to bring myself to sell it since it was the one that started the vintage bike addiction 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 9, 2016)

Fun thread!
Nick and I also had humble beginnings, with his '59 Skyrider and my '61 Flying Star- still have the Flying Star but just sold the Skyrider last month, was kinda sad but it just sat in the shed, now someone rides it and enjoys it 

So just 3 months after buying the Skyrider and my Schwinn, we were hooked, and after pouring over articles here on CABE and Dave's Nostalgic.net, Nick set his sights on a Bluebird. Was funny as some long-time members here were like "whoa there slow down young'un", but that's not how Nick rolls, so 6 months later, by his high school graduation, he had his (first) Bluebird. He was so proud, he insisted on having it in his Grad pics 

I remember when $750 seemed like a lot to spend on a bike....oh how far we have come lol.

Darcie


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 9, 2016)

What got me started in 1989 or '90, was this 1901 Columbia shaft drive in original condition, I found at an auto swap meet.
The second around that same time, was an 1887 - 56 inch - Columbia Expert ordinary.
My cousin wanted me to get in the hobby back in 1971 or '72 when I rode his 51 inch, 1890 Columbia Light Roadster ordinary. It took all those years before I became interested in actually collecting for myself

 

 .


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 10, 2016)

1972 Schwinn Heavy Duti
This bike took me right back to my early teens throwing papers on cold, cold Sunday mornings and hot, hot afternoons.  The folks said if you want spending money you'll need to go and earn it so that's what I did.

After I bought this I realized it was too small for my 6'5" adulthood  so I found a Schwinn King Size American, then found a 49 ballooner on CL, HAD TO buy a birthday bike I found, then a '63 Columbia Newsboy Special (COOL frame!), a Hawthorne Victory....well, most of you know how the story goes. Fortunately my better half loves bikes too, unfortunately that leaves no governor to limit the collection.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 10, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> What got me started in 1989 or '90, was this 1901 Columbia shaft drive in original condition, I found at an auto swap meet.
> The second around that same time, was an 1887 - 56 inch - Columbia Expert ordinary.
> My cousin wanted me to get in the hobby back in 1971 or '72 when I rode his 51 inch, 1890 Columbia Light Roadster ordinary. It took all those years before I became interested in actually collecting for myselfView attachment 368482 View attachment 368483 .



that thing is way crazy buy cool


----------



## pelletman (Oct 12, 2016)

This is Gus.  My dad got interested in high wheels when an old car guy dealer friend of his had one and took it for a ride.  He worked with a guy named Gus Larsen from Holden Mass at Norton Company in Worcester (adopted home of Major Taylor).  There was a huge tornado that went through Holden and Worcester in 1953, and this bike landed on his lawn.  My dad ended  up buying it from him in 1967 for 25 bucks.  I called the bike Gus because for many years I didn't know what it was.  I now know it is either a New Otto (I think) or a Rival.  There are a few of them out there, this one needs a bit of restoration, but I am not sure I ever will do it as it is historically important (to me).  

We've been Wheelmen since about 1970 and I've been on an off active since 78, when I taught myself to ride a 52 Expert Columbia - a story for another day - while he was off on a business trip.  I was 13 at the time


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's my bike sitting in a local antique shop. Fell in love with it and bought it.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 14, 2016)

right on cool


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 14, 2016)

First was this book that started it all.





Then this bike that took some time and $$$$$.




Been collecting on & off for 20 years now.

Although my very first bike was the Western Flyer Deluxe X-53 when I was 9.
But I had no idea about antiques or bicycles as a hobby.
It was only years later that this book sparked an interest.

Later I bought the Evolution of bicycles II.
I would pour over every page, while either waiting for a bike part or waiting
for the day that I would find one of those beauties as seen on the book.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

My 1951 bfgoodrich schwinn hornet found it in the garbage up the street from me.Now i caught schwinn-titus


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 18, 2016)

Sorry no picture.....
but "picture this" .....(not too far of a stretch)
1977 Garage find Housepainted (red brush) late 40's ladies Hornet or DX.
No tank, light, rack......plane janer.
Not long after that, someone stole it from me.  
Then a buddy of mine Paul Warchola spotted it and got it back.
A boring 1st bike, but the one that got me interested and hooked


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 19, 2016)

This one picture started all for me.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> This one picture started all for me.
> 
> View attachment 372588



nice bike I like it


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 25, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> nice bike I like it




It's a 1941 Dayton Streamline.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> It's a 1941 Dayton Streamline.



ya that thing is killer man


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 25, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ya that thing is killer man




It is; too bad is not mine.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> It is; too bad is not mine.



all man


----------



## Bike Magnet (Nov 5, 2016)

The bike that started it all for me was this 1962 Columbia Firebolt that I happened to find. I was immediately attracted to the bike's integrated rack and Firebolt logo. When I purchased the bike, it barely had any paint, was missing its fenders, and had wheels that were in terrible shape. Over the course of a year and with the help of good friends I was able to restore and customize the bike to what it is today. Now I've grown to really enjoy riding and working on old bikes and have 4 ranging from 1941-1962.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Bike Magnet said:


> The bike that started it all for me was this 1962 Columbia Firebolt that I happened to find. I was immediately attracted to the bike's integrated rack and Firebolt logo. When I purchased the bike, it barely had any paint, was missing its fenders, and had wheels that were in terrible shape. Over the course of a year and with the help of good friends I was able to restore and customize the bike to what it is today. Now I've grown to really enjoy riding and working on old bikes and have 4 ranging from 1941-1962.
> View attachment 379199



That's a great looking bicycle!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 5, 2016)

Bike Magnet said:


> The bike that started it all for me was this 1962 Columbia Firebolt that I happened to find. I was immediately attracted to the bike's integrated rack and Firebolt logo. When I purchased the bike, it barely had any paint, was missing its fenders, and had wheels that were in terrible shape. Over the course of a year and with the help of good friends I was able to restore and customize the bike to what it is today. Now I've grown to really enjoy riding and working on old bikes and have 4 ranging from 1941-1962.
> View attachment 379199



way cool


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 7, 2016)

My first balloon tire bike was a 1948 Monark built bike. I bought it over 30 years ago. It had an ugly black w/white house paint job. It had no badge, never have figured out what badge fits.  Rode that 'black bomber' all over until 1995 when I was involved in a wreck with a car. The frame broke, fork bent, crank and chainring bent, and stem and bars bent. It's been wall art since. Replaced it with a 49 Columbia frame and used all the salvageable parts on it. Later that summer picked up a 1936 Westfield for $200 complete with tank and horn lite. That was when I guess I became a collector versus just someone who rode and liked old bikes.

1948 Monark built 'black bomber'




 



1949 Columbia with Monark parts, 1995



1936 Westfield


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 29, 2016)

This is the one that got me started. I always wanted a 5 speed Sting Ray when I was a kid but never got one. One night I saw this 5 speed on ebay at that time it was a complete bike shifter, rims,handlebars, brakes, everything even an orginal seat. Someone had painted it this green over the factory Campus Green. I never got around to stripping the frame and fork and took all the other parts and used them on a blue frame that I got after that. That one is for my 11 year old granddaughter, she has been riding it for the last 3 years. Then things took off from there. Now I want to build a 5 speed Sting Ray for each if my 4 grand kids I have 3 more to go, so when they turn16 they can sell them use money for their first car or keep them.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 5, 2016)

My first bike...



 
Still riding and collecting!


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 5, 2016)

This 1957 Schwinn Hornet. Paid only $160 for it. Been collecting ever since.


----------



## whizzer kid (Dec 31, 2016)

My first and kind of rare is this og paint Cycle Truck . Have had now for 2 decades . Plan on passing it to my boys for them to enjoy . Was used as a delivery bike in Chicago originally .


----------



## locomotion (Dec 31, 2016)

this is my first bike, a 1936 CCM Flyte
didn't know what I had, and passed it on for wayyyy to cheap, it was 20 some years ago
I only have actual real copy pictures of it .... yes kids, real pictures


----------



## locomotion (Dec 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> This one. I saw it in the Bicycle evolution book, and knew I had to have it. About three years later, I owned it. Still do.
> View attachment 367503




This is a bike that I would not mind finding one day!!! Probably my favorite bike on "The Cabe".


----------



## Monarky (Dec 31, 2016)

In 2012, I got into collecting classic bikes when I bought this 1947 Monark, which I still have in my collection.


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks!



locomotion said:


> This is a bike that I would not mind finding one day!!! Probably my favorite bike on "The Cabe".


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 31, 2016)

My '52 or '53 Color Flow or Regal Deluxe.I bought it Summer of '94,sold it about 8 years ago


----------



## Mramos (Jan 1, 2017)

Prewar Cycle Truck 





Restore from parts






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 1, 2017)

locomotion said:


> this is my first bike, a 1936 CCM Flyte
> didn't know what I had, and passed it on for wayyyy to cheap, it was 20 some years ago
> I only have actual real copy pictures of it .... yes kids, real pictures
> View attachment 403078




Really a cool style.My Dad must have wanted one of those.He was from Tecumseh Ontario,born 1923.He was quick to mention CCM bikes whenever I'd mention the Sting-Ray


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 1, 2017)

Started with this 1989.  This is what I got hooked on 1928 Elgin switch tank ......I and still have it.  I bought it from the original owner who could barley move it he told me the story of the #4 painted on the tank..


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2017)

When I got divorced in 2002, I started looking for something to ride off a few pounds (That part didn't work!) and found two Schwinns, listed by the same seller, locally on eBay as pick-up only. Being as they were close, I stuck a bid on both of them figuring I might end up with one. I ended up with two.
These are them:


 74 Typhoon



 Ratphoon



 75 Speedster



 Frankenbike Speeedsteray
This led to my need for a 12 step program.
My name is Roland and I am a bicycle addict.

REC


----------



## King Louie (Jan 2, 2017)

The very first was my beloved tricycle , but the bike that started it all was my 64 Deluxe Stingray I got Xmas morning in 66 as a used bike because my family couldn't afford a new bike , I cried when everyone on their new bikes laughed at my worn Xmas gift , little did I know it's value as it was to become as my best friend as we went from stock to chopper to BMX " stages together


----------



## the2finger (Jan 2, 2017)

This turd got me going the rest is downhill


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 2, 2017)

As can be seen from this foto from the '80s, this guy had some serious issues. I mean, c'mon, a license plate?!
Anyway, this led to an 1884 Columbia, then the rest is as they say, his story.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice Swatch watch there too Mikey!


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 2, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Nice Swatch watch there too Mikey!



Good eyeballs JP. I can't remember if it's the narrow hands! Can you tell? Check out the foto in What bike did you ride?


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 2, 2017)

All I can tell is that it's an early Jellyfish... all clear with red & blue hands & yellow second hand... I had a rare _*green coil*_ 1st gen Jelly Fish myself, and thought I was hot sh*t. Of course I ended up dealing in rare "vintage" Swatch watches in about 1992 and made quite a nice little living off them for several years. 

Back to topic; the vintage bike that really started it all for me was a 1941 Colson steer from the rear tandem that hung in the local bike shop. I lusted after it from the first time I saw it at about 12 years old in 1974. I actually know where that bike is today, and will hopefully see it restored this year... a local guy I know got it.

Next was a 24" Higgins, plain Janer but all orig paint that I got from that same bike shop in 1978. I started a bicycle club in high school with it. Got about 4 members as I recall.

Then in in 1980 I got my hands on my first full size 26" ballooner tank bike... a bastardized, early 50s AMF Hiawatha with mismatched parts... I "restored" it in black and red, but not to spec... I built what I called a "hot dog"... the equivalent of a hot rodded car. I went with a full-on Indian theme, replete with tomahawk neck, and hand painted & striped Indian head on the tank. I even recovered the seat in leather myself!

I still have this bike and will probably never sell it. It's a great rider. Needs to be cleaned up, but I hope to ride it at the next Foothill Flyers ride. It was my first bike restoration. The remaining bikes in my collection are mostly original, but back in the early 80s, _everything_ got restored, whether it needed it or not. ;o(

The Firestone Super Cruiser was the next full dress tank bike I got... it was orig. paint and complete. I kept it until a year ago.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 3, 2017)

Mine was a 1940 Westfield, in 1990 ,A local bike ,ad in paper HAD TO DO A SEALED BID $101.00 .I had to out bid my friend by 1.00.Bought from original owner ,bike was stored upside down in an attic. Seat had a flat spot on the nose. Came with a nice prewar Stewart Warner Speedo,Gillette Bear "war tires" that were synthetic, made out of soy bean. Cool looking ,but rode like crap..Bike

 

 

 is long gone ,Guy I sold it to still has it. I kept the speedo and the seat ...1990 was the year I got bit ...That is the original ad from the paper.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 3, 2017)

A great Craigslist find. This was the start of it all..............


----------



## stoney (Jan 3, 2017)

All original. First Krate at 50 years old. 12 years ago. Look close, it has the original pogo.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't have a photo, but the frame is still out back. my first bike I shared with my little brother who is 2 years younger. it was a girls Western Flyer 20". I remember complaining that it was a girls bike, and my Dad welded a bar across the top and said, there, now it's a boys bike. my dad was an old farmer and as long as it ran, he saw no reason that we needed anything more.
now, there was another bike that always fascinated me as a kid. again, it was a bike that had been welded together, and has been reconfigured yet again, this final time by me. our small town had two parades each year, the first was a pet parade, where all the kids walked dragged or carted their pets down the main drag in town. you'd find dogs cats rabbits, horses chickens sheep, basically everything you could find in a small country town back in the 60s and 70s. the next parade was called the Almond Blossom Festival, and though most people don't understand why, we still have it today. way back in the day, my tiny town of Quartz Hill, and the surrounding area grew most of the world's almonds. this photo is of my parents, sometime back in the early 70s riding the bike when it was a tandem in the Almond Blossom Parade. in later years, me and my brother rode it in the same parade, as had my older brother and sister.





this is it the way I reconfigured it back in 2008. I basically took out all the girls bike stuff, used the front half and the rear triangle and put it together as a Ratrod Bikes build off bike.





this is the one that got me back into old bikes. my dad still had this frame out back and I decided to build it up. as you can see, it wasn't stock, but it also wasn't wild, that's not my style. in a way, if the original question had been worded differently, this would have been the bike that made me consciously decide to get into collecting, but as worded it wasn't the bike that started it all.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 28, 2017)

any more cool bike,s


----------



## Kstone (Mar 1, 2017)

Grew up in a family of collectors. So as a little kid, I'm unsure how old I was exactly, somewhere between 9 and 13, I bought this girl's chopper from a family friend's daughter who didn't think the bike thing was cool anymore. I can't even tell you how many miles this baby and I traveled together. I chased after all the older cool kids, scaring my mom as I flew into traffic to keep up. I remember putting my feet up on the frame while cruising around and feeling so cool. I knew I could get lectured about hurting the paint, but heck, she was MINE and no one could stop this free wheeling girl. Haha.
I still have her in the basement at my parents house. 

This isn't her specifically, just a similar one, as she's in another state, but it reminds me I need to take her out for a ride next time I visit!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Roadkill (Mar 1, 2017)

My first was this Columbia 5 Star I bought a year ago. It's a little crusty, but a great riding bike


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 4, 2017)

Here is the start of collecting. Back around 1974 or so this bike was setting on the side of the rode and I went to the house and they said they put it by the road with the hope someone could use it. I am trying to sell it now someone in the family over the years thought they where a body man and told my brother he could fix the scratches on the front fender. When we saw what he could do we stopped him and primed the fender. He was not a body man. I come from a big family (8 kids and a single mother) so we could not afford bikes for the kids so we went around the area and picked up any parts we could for free and pieced them together. Never had a complete bike that I did not build myself from many other bikes till we got the Schwinn. Which I found out that it was a Whizzer that never had a motor installed. Still rides great!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey guys. A friend of mine took me over to a ladies house after her husband passed away to pick up a couple old bikes she gave him. One was a 1958 middle weight Spitfire in great shape with nice original paint and the other was a 1941 Excelsior Dx that someone had painted silver, red and green. They painted everything including the Chrome, Tires and even the seat. I've had it for 30 years now. I removed the paint and it took most of the white paint off so I repainted the wings on the frame. The hole for the fender light had been filled in with lead and then bondo was over that. I fixed it and repainted the tip of the fender. I fixed the rack and tank and repainted them. I love it. Barry



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 View attachment 431600 

 

 

 

 

 

 



View attachment 431596


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 6, 2017)

Before


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 6, 2017)

After


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 11, 2017)

My very first older bike. 1968 Schwinn Deluxe Racer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## removed (Feb 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 20, 2018)

Unless it's in a picture with my old collie when I was 8 or 9 (which I'm not sure I have on me, probably with my mother) that bike never got photographed, but it was a yellow five speed diamond frame, have no idea of the make.


----------



## nycet3 (Feb 20, 2018)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 429715




A Perry Kramer in the thread. Beautiful, Joe.


----------



## nycet3 (Feb 20, 2018)

1975 Fleetwing Tigercat I got for my eighth birthday. Still have it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2018)

Circ 1963. My Hedstrom Sky Jet rear steer trike. Loved that thing. Wish I could find one for my youngest Grandchildren. Sorry for the poor quality......https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4njxqto8q9vuy7/tricycle.wmv


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh boy those are some really nice first timers let's see some more


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 20, 2018)

This was my first. I’m on the left and my brothers are to my left. I did my first model D soon after. I still remember my grandfather telling me to keep the parts in the order I took them out. Still can remember lining up the rings and the hub groves. The pedals had 2X4’s bolted to them so that a 6 yr. older could ride a 24”er. Corners were a problem if your crank was in the down position facing the turn!


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 20, 2018)

This is the bike that started it for me, a 1937 LWB Colson found hanging in my Father-in-law’s leaky garage.  Took a while for me to figure out what the manufacture and year was. Spent a number of hours on TheCabe trying to determine, on my own, what it was. I was amazed how well built these old bikes were. I do not normally repaint my bikes, but this one had been repainted numerous times over the years. Very smooth riding bike. The only issue is... I now have a garage full of prewar bikes.

Tim


----------



## A_J (Feb 22, 2018)

Late 30s tall c model. Was free since I pulled it from junk pile brought it home rinsed it off put new tires on and rode it down the street. fell in love. That was probably about only 4 or 5 years ago but I've been scooping up bikes ever since. I'm only 28 so I missed out on everything good as far as I'm concerned lol.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 22, 2018)

A_J said:


> Late 30s tall c model. Was free since I pulled it from junk pile brought it home rinsed it off put new tires on and rode it down the street. fell in love. That was probably about only 4 or 5 years ago but I've been scooping up bikes ever since. I'm only 28 so I missed out on everything good as far as I'm concerned lol. View attachment 758679 View attachment 758680



Lucky find! Probably not many your age would know what they found


----------



## Bajaway (Feb 22, 2018)

This is the first one that did it for me I’ve acquired 3 others since keeping the collection relatively low


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 22, 2018)

1949 Schwinn...# One Boys


 
1947 Roadmaster...# One Girls


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 23, 2018)

stoney said:


> All original. First Krate at 50 years old. 12 years ago. Look close, it has the original pogo.
> 
> View attachment 404427



I had the same about 10 or so years ago. Feb. '68 with original orange line knobby. I thought my Son would love it but he couldnt get a good wheelie and his Fastback was much faster. I almost wish I had kept it,they're totally cool looking.


----------



## stoney (Feb 23, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> I had the same about 10 or so years ago. Feb. '68 with original orange line knobby. I thought my Son would love it but he couldnt get a good wheelie and his Fastback was much faster. I almost wish I had kept it,they're totally cool looking.




I am still pissed at myself for not keeping it. I had 2 '68 Orange Krates at that time, both OG owner bikes. They were both in about the same condition. 1 had a speedo on it that said 41 miles. I know it was because I knew the OG owner. We grew up together. The '68 Orange is my favorite.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 23, 2018)

My hometown of Fitchburg, MA is the proud sponsor of the second oldest bike race in the country, the Longsjo Classic !  My wife and I own a small business directly on Main Street so YEARS ago, I had the idea of trying to locate an old "Made in Fitchburg" racing bike to display in our window during the event in order to promote it and also create a little interest.  Well, I did manage to locate and purchase this vintage Iver Johnson made "Lovell Special" and proudly showed it off to anyone who cared to see it.  Little did I know that this one bike would lead to the collection I have to this day.  (see link below)
Pete in Fitchburg​
​


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 18, 2019)

any more out there????????????????


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 18, 2019)

Bought this bike in 1988 for $258....I thought it was cool.....always had bikes.....still have it......I still think it's cool.....






Now......


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 18, 2019)

Unfortunately no picture, but the bike that hooked me was an original paint sky blue with red darts and white pinstripes1936 Shelby stainless banana tank with a Lindy badge. Condition was 7-8. He sold it before I got enough nerve to ask if he'd sell...still searching for it.

I saw it while viewing one of the "Evolution" collections that my cousin married into. I had no idea of vintage bicycles before that day. My Dad wanted a Schwinn B6 that we saw. I bought it for him after he left and it sat in my living room for 6 weeks before I saw him for Thanksgiving. I missed it and knew I needed to replace it with my own.

I own 3 stainless banana tanks now. But would sell any if I could find the Lindy...

Chad


----------



## hotrod (Sep 18, 2019)

at the time I did not know what a monark was just knew it was cool. that bike also brought me to the cabe. I only have two old bikes



 right now but some have came and whent. I wish I had the room for some of the collections I see on here.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 18, 2019)

1995 Schwinn Moab S, downhill from then on.
Then this ‘49 Schwinn started the old stuff.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 18, 2019)

It's long gone, but I started with a 1956 Schwinn American, black in color with a two speed kick back rear end. It was 1983.




Always buying badges

barneyguey53@gmail.com

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 18, 2019)

Back in the early 90's I picked up every free bike and bit that was laying by the curb. I had a basement full of bikes and parts in the house I was renting. It was an old house with an outside cellar door. When I knew I was leaving I ended up giving it all away. Fast forward to 2016. I had been watching these old Schwinns in an electrical room of a building I did some work at. They had been there for months and seemed as though they were abandoned. When the building went up for sale around New Years I caught the owner and asked about the bikes. He said take em. I picked them up that day, the day before my birthday, early January 2017. A  71 Racer and 69 Breeze. Here's a pic of the Racer. Not long after that the bug that had gone dormant resurfaced and I went about filling my current basement.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 18, 2019)

3-speeder said:


> Back in the early 90's I picked up every free bike and bit that was laying by the curb. I had a basement full of bikes and parts in the house I was renting. It was an old house with an outside cellar door. When I knew I was leaving I ended up giving it all away. Fast forward to 2016. I had been watching these old Schwinns in an electrical room of a building I did some work at. They had been there for months and seemed as though they were abandoned. When the building went up for sale around New Years I caught the owner and asked about the bikes. He said take em. I picked them up that day, the day before my birthday, early January 2017. A  71 Racer and 69 Breeze. Here's a pic of the Racer. Not long after that the bug that had gone dormant resurfaced and I went about filling my current basement.
> 
> View attachment 1065811



I guess I did hang on to this one. Just liked the way it looked. I think it's a Western Flyer Meteor Flyer


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 18, 2019)

this is kind of complex, as my 1950's Bantam that was the first two wheeler I had is long gone, and as I was 5, I didn't really appreciate an old bike, as it was old and my older brothers and sisters had it before me.   Then a 20" Spitfire in 66, a Stingray in 70, that I traded for a 'real' bike, a Puegeot 10 speed, finally ending up with my brand new 1978 Good Vibrations, which I still have.

The cross over was when I got my 1963 Murray built, Otasco Flying O Lancer, it all went down hill from there.










The thing was, when I was a little kid, I first heard of the mythical Pierce bicycle, and as my name is Pierce, I always wanted one.   I have the Model BR Amateur Sprint Racer and now I have a DBRR Motobike on the way to get back on the road also.










I have always loved riding bikes, it is the closest thing to flying for me, high speed at low altitude.  The freedom of the wind in your face and the road passing by is like nothing else in the world to me.   I collect bikes, but I ride every one of them.   Some of them, after getting them all together again, I don't care for the ride and pass on to someone else who will love it.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 19, 2019)

I bought this one at the Fort Dix N.J. thrift store in early (March?) 1971 for the princely sum of $15. Some time in the mid-80's the shift cable snapped and there were no bike shops nearby to purchase one. I rode it as a single speed. Sometime in the mid-90's my oldest daughter got it out of the garage, dusted it off, aired up the tires and began riding in her neighborhood with her little girl. She left it parked in the driveway one day after a ride and her husband backed into it with his F-150. It bent the front wheel, front fender, chain ring and scrubbed the handlebars up pretty badly. Ebay had come along by this time, so I was able to purchase the necessary parts to repair it. I could have saved myself a lot of money if I had known that a 1970 Breeze 26" bike could have been purchased as a donor bike quite cheaply. I have invested more money than this Racer is worth, but it doesn't matter - it has a fortune of sentimental value for me. It also re-ignited my love for the Schwinn bikes I could never afford during my childhood. My collection now numbers 8 Schwinns, but this one will always be special to me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2019)

'56 Phantom July of '09


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 19, 2019)

1900 Tribune Chainless in 1985.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2019)

my first old bikes were all Schwinns and all built up from parts from here and there. built up a 60's middleweight with all the best chrome parts I had and all the Schwinn nuts and bolts. had a Brooks saddle and a feather chain guard. that was the one I remember the most.

the only complete original bike I ever bought was a 1960 Tornado.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> '56 Phantom July of '09
> 
> View attachment 1065956



me likey


----------



## hm. (Sep 19, 2019)

Ratty 62 Deluxe American, bought in 2004. I finally let it go earlier this year to make room for new arrivals.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 20, 2019)

This B6, about 5 years ago.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 20, 2019)

This is my first from seven years ago.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2020)

Post them up


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 15, 2020)

1949 Schwinn.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 17, 2020)

Bought for $40, knew it was old, skip tooth & was pretty much all complete. Has a poorly repaired cracked frame @ the seat stay & bottom bracket. I think it's a '43 from what info I read on here a while back. I have been buying junk klunkers ever since. This is the reason I love CWC, you guys showed me deep fender Monarks & sooo Many Amazing bikes I never knew I wanted. Now addicted & There's Not Enough $ or a cure  hahaha


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 7, 2021)

ANYONE ELSE


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 7, 2021)

My first… local find from Dustin in Costa Mesa


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 7, 2021)

I fixed old bikes with my dad when I was a little kid he sold them at the Fleamarket fast forward I’m grown have my own kids I see this sitting in the dirt at a Fleamarket I goto looking for bb/ pellet guns and tools I ask the guy what he knows about it cause there’s no chain he said that a Aj Spalding chainless bike and your the first person to notice I ask the price he says $100 I said thanks and left I thought about it during the week and looked it up online and said dang I hope it’s still there ( the guys there every weekend same spot) well Saturday morning first thing I went back and it was still there I bought it and as I do with most things I over done it so now I gotta be picky


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 7, 2021)

Custom chopper my dad an I built when I was 12, 17 years ago.... Wow. Still got it. Still ride it occasionally. Still making improvements to it. Started life as a 1970’s Fair Lady.


----------



## kreika (Aug 7, 2021)

Always been into and ridden bikes. Hadn’t personally ever seen any vintage bikes till Dan Venturi rolled into town. Driving a white Chevy van with bikes inside and on the roof. Also pulling a trailer full. No idea what I was doing or looking at , bought a super rusty crusty 1955 Schwinn deluxe hornet. Expensive first lesson. Everything had to be replaced. Doh! No pics, way before cell phones. Man the stuff he had back in the early mid 90’s. Wish I had been more  brand X then. Live and learn…


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2021)

Always had used Schwinn's starting with a shop reconditioned 24 in. DX then 64 lime Stingray and next a 61 Continental but when Klunkers/beach cruisers came out I dug out my dads 55 Spitfire ( my cousin bought new ) and started hanging out at Gertrude's Pedal Pusher & Recycle cycle and it was all downhill from there🤪


----------



## locomotion (Aug 8, 2021)

this is the first bike that started it for me
found a 1936 CCM Flyte in a local antique store 25 years ago
it was all original but didn't know that and what I had found and didn't know how rare it was
sadly sold it ..... because I was more into CCM Marauder mustangs at the time being a young guy and I taugh the simple 2 color paint job was a repaint, only to find out it was original paint 
I don't have an actual picture of the bike on my computer because, well, we had no computers back then and it was not as easy to research bikes back then


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 8, 2021)

'61 Corvette that really got me into  vintage bikes. That was almost 5 years ago. Have been into and working on bikes as long as I can remember. I think I was 6 or 7 when my Dad brought home a bunch of parts from the town dump. Aaaahhhh the good old days.


----------



## oskisan (Aug 8, 2021)

I got this thing a long, long time ago. There were all sorts of things were wrong with this bike, but I still thought it was super cool back then....


----------

